# 98 altima hesitation



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I purchased a 98 altima for cheap since it needed a engine, after replacing the engine & getting the car to run i took it for a drive and the engine hesitates to take off. It seems like it looses power, but if i put it in park the engine sounds nice and smooth, although it did turn off a few times it would start right up.

When i replace the engine i also changed the following, manifold intake gasket, knock sensor, spark plugs and a few egr hoses that looked bad.

The only two things that come to my mind are fuel pump or fuel regulator...

The car does have a check engine light which has the codes p0110 and p0325.

Any ideas of what else can be wrong i would like to hear from you guy's .... thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0110 is an intake air temp code. Occassionally you'll come across a bad IAT sensor, but most of the time I run into this code it's because the sensor has been unplugged and not plugged in or because there is a broken wire. The P0325 is a knock sensor code. Since you have a drivability issue, I wouldn't be so concerned with that at the moment, other than to just make a visual check to make sure it's plugged in. Any chance the previous engine had a blown head gasket or was burning a lot of oil? If so, it's possible the catalytic converter is restrictive or clogged; I would perform an exhaust backpressure test. As far as the fuel pressure or fuel pressure regulator, you should get a fuel pressure gauge and confirm the fuel pressure is within specs.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply smj999smj, I just figuered out the problem.

I went over all the wires/conectors that i disconnected when i swapped the engine and noticed that the two wires that seem like ground wires that go by the fuel injectors werent tight all the way down. So i tight them up and finshed checking everything else and took the car for a drive now the car runs like new.

Im assuming the cat converter is good since the car runs smooth, im actually surpriced the new engine is still running good. I payed $100 for the new engine since it has 260k but it still has alot of power on it,

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe those are the EGI harness grounds you are talking about. This is were the ECM gets its grounds.


----------

